# Tyron bands



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi all and good morning. 
I have been reading about Tryon bands as fitted by Kwit fit mobile. Now my question is has anyone fitted these band are the worth the expense and have they save anyone from having a bad accident or are the just another unnecessary expense, my new MH when it arrives is 5200 kg so its quite a lump should I have a front end blow out. 
The other day driving my VW van I managed to pick up a large metal shard 
about 2"X 2" in old money. It caused one front tyre to deflate inside about 30sec, fortunately I had just pulled away from a clients house so I was travelling quite slowly, wrecked the tire though, that got me thinking.
Wobby


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Tuggers can get a discount for fitting Tyrons, so I guess they must be of some value. Whether they would be as effective on a vehicle as heavy as yours I don't know. Maybe if you rang your insurance people they may give you more info.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

They will give you more control in a situation when the tyre is totally flat. You will have a bit more control of the steering. The band are of more use to people with old rims that are tube type ( virtually nothing) as modern wheel rims do have some protedtion to keep the bead of the tyre where it should be. The police use to fit (and probally still do) to the riot vans.

Personal I would not bother as when is the last time you had a tyre which was total flat that the beads have come away from the rim? this is the only situation where these will help. 

It you are worried about the weight of you vehicle and tyre, just thing next time when a coach or a truck passes you. None of these will have a band in the bead and they only have bead protection on one side of the rim (that is only on rims under 5/6 years old as well). 

Just my opinion but keep a good check on your tyres. Make sure they are at the correct pressure and you remove any trapped objects in the tread. Good tyre maintance is a big help as often tyre just get ignored until they cause a problem.

Richard...


----------



## 103605 (Mar 26, 2007)

We have had Tyron bands fitted to the Adria - its a large-ish motorhome and I usually tow a trailer with the Smartie, so was keen to avoid going out of control with any blow out / puncture. Such things are unpredictable but risks can be minimised using the Tyron bands. Small price to pay. Having the trailer wheels done as well.

Laurie


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi wobby,

I remembered one member that had some fitted, a search led to me to this thread http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-16375.html

If you haven't do a search using only the word Tyron there a few more threads talking about this as well 

MHS...Rob


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your view, back to me now to decide, I suppose had it not been for my VW tyre I'd would'nt have bothered. As I live in Ireland where the roads are quite poor I just might go for them, Belt n braces. Ill PM Tugger when the time comes. 
Wobby


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi I had tyrons fitted to a caravan. Had massive blow out at soeed, whilst overtaking an hgv on M5. The caravan stayed straight and allowed me to pull over in safety. You can only decide yourself wether to fit them or not.


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Just fitted two to the front wheels last weekend after watching a live demo (blowout at 50mph), if you are a CC or C&CC member you save the £20 call out fee for Kwik-Fit Mobile.

If you have not seen the demo click on demo then click on the picture of the motorhome.

demo


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

*Tyron Bands*

Just had ultraseal put in my four tyres £60. Cheaper than tyron bands and less hassle if a garage wants to remove a tyre. Had tremendous problems with my other van which had been fitted with tyron bands when I had to replace the tyres. Even gave the garage the written instructuins and special tool.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Tyron Bands*



lookback said:


> Just had ultraseal put in my four tyres £60. Cheaper than tyron bands and less hassle if a garage wants to remove a tyre. Had tremendous problems with my other van which had been fitted with tyron bands when I had to replace the tyres. Even gave the garage the written instructuins and special tool.


I wouldn't have let them do the job if the poor irks were unable to follow such simple instructions. 
I come across this a lot in my line of business where so called electricians are unable to follow simple wiring diagram, how do they pass the exams god alone knows. But that won't put me off.
Wobby


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Tyron Bands*



lookback said:


> Just had ultraseal put in my four tyres £60. Cheaper than tyron bands and less hassle if a garage wants to remove a tyre. Had tremendous problems with my other van which had been fitted with tyron bands when I had to replace the tyres. Even gave the garage the written instructuins and special tool.


I wouldn't have let them do the job if the poor irks were unable to follow such simple instructions. 
I come across this a lot in my line of business where so called electricians are unable to follow simple wiring diagram, how do the pass the exams god alone knows. But that won't put me off.
Wobby


----------

